# 3205 PTO query



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Need to find the PTO solenoid and vent line on my Cub 3205 for cleaning---in hopes it fixes a PTO disengagment problem I'm having.

Question: where do I find the solenoid and vent line, and how do I access physically?


----------

